# eagleyeh soil test



## eagleyeh (Aug 6, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I got my soil test result back, but I am not sure what action is needed. Can anyone with experience share your thought on the result ehre?



Thanks,


----------



## LeeB (Jul 1, 2019)

Hmm, high pH and calcium levels, that's probably a sign you are irrigating a lot with hard water? If this is the case, try to cut back on artificial irrigation as much as you can as this is negatively affecting your soil chemistry.

pH is high and should be a high priority to correct. I would recommend getting a second test done from another lab to confirm the high pH level. Your soil has a high CEC so it may take some time to correct. Apply 20 lb elemental sulfur per 1000ft and retest several months later.

Your potassium (K) levels are low, I would recommend an application of 1 lb K with lots of water now, and a second application in a few months.

Phosphorus is just slightly low, I'd recommend one application of starter fertilizer this season.

The high Ca:Mg ratio is making magnesium less available, so you may consider doing an epsom salt applications to improve the ratio.

Micros are also slightly low but are a lower priority, you can do monthly micro spray applications if you desire.

With all these applications, make sure you wait at least two weeks between each one. The high calcium levels and pH are causing a lot of nutrients to be less available.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Your pH is high and I think you need to learn to live with it. I dont think any elemental sulfur will bring this down. If you want to do this, since you are in canada, the limit you can safely apply to a turf area is low because it breakdown via microbial action.

P and K are low. This normally calls for a balanced fertilizer.

Ideally use AMS as your nitrogen source and consider FAS for color since the soil iron is not that available at your pH.

Check the soil remediation guide in my signature for products/rates you can use to address the issues. Check the Canada home folder for sources of stuff in your area (tricky).


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

> calls for a balanced fertilizer


+1

The M3 extract will skew reported values for P and Ca, sometimes Mg, %Saturation and CEC in higher pH soils.
Use a triple NPK for the rest of this year for your regular feedings, then retest next year with Olsen (bicarbonate) and ammonium acetate testing to get more useful test results. I believe Waypoint has such testing identified as SW(X). As the results from M3 for micros (and your micros look sufficient) should be pretty accurate, you could save a few bucks by using the SW1 test.


----------



## eagleyeh (Aug 6, 2020)

Thank you all very much. With my limited exposure to obtain fertilizer and other sources of soil enhancement, my takeaways are:

1. PH is high. I can apply elemental sulfur (not sure where to get it in Canada) or learn to live with it. From G-man's soil remedy guide, I can use FAS for iron application and AMS for nitrogen.

2. Treat P and K. I can use balanced fertilizer or SOP & MAP. Given my lack of source of special fertilizer, it's probably easier to go with balanced fertilizer?

Follow up question:
1. @g-man, I currently use urea from your "Fall Nitrogen" guide. Would that still be okay? I assume if I use balanced fertilizer for this year, I should not apply more nitrogen
2. @LeeB, do you know where I can get elemental sulfur in Canada?

Thank you!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The balanced fert has urea in it. Don't double up.


----------

